# Help, Need to Choose a Rhinestone Machine



## glitzandglamour (May 10, 2010)

Is anyone using the DECOR Automatic 2-Color Rhinestone Setting machine?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd also be interested in hearing someone's opinion of the machine. Spoke with a rep on Friday but I'd love to hear first hand experiences.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

How much is that one?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I think the rep said it's around 12K.


----------



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

Check out All American Manufacturing they have some awesome rhinestone and sequin machines. And they provide great customer service! All American Rhinestone and Embellishment Supplies


----------

